# Advice needed on Axle Stands



## Jay Scott (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm planning on doing my first 'proper' detail in the near future with my recently acquired DA and would very much like to mount my Scirocco on 4 axle stands in order to thoroughly clean & seal my wheels & arches.

However I'm quite nervous about doing this, I've never mounted a car on axle stands before and have very little mechanical knowledge....so I have no idea where I can position the axle stands so that the car (and myself) are safe and secure.

I will also need to buy said axle stands and probably a decent jack (am I right in thinking the standard VW supplied jack is not recommended for this type of thing?), so any recommendations on this front are very welcome.

Any advice would be really appreciated!


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

I use a halfords 2 ton trolley jack and Halfords axle stands for this job. If you google the exact car it will show you the best spots for the stands. You are right that the VW supplied jack (aka the widowmaker) is not really up for this job.

Edit : You can do without the axle stands and just use a trolley jack and do one corner at a time , thats what I do. If however you were also doing any mechanical work or were spending many hour on the wheels then I would use the stands too.


----------



## Jay Scott (Aug 21, 2011)

gm8 said:


> I use a halfords 2 ton trolley jack and Halfords axle stands for this job. If you google the exact car it will show you the best spots for the stands. You are right that the VW supplied jack (aka the widowmaker) is not really up for this job.
> 
> Edit : You can do without the axle stands and just use a trolley jack and do one corner at a time , thats what I do. If however you were also doing any mechanical work or were spending many hour on the wheels then I would use the stands too.


Cheers for the reply mate, I did try a google search and found various responses from owners forums, there were a number of very different suggestions but none made the answer clear enough for me to feel confident trying it. One even advised using the standard jacking points, but I was of thinking that these were only for short term jacking, I'm not sure I'd be comfortable positioning axle stands there?


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

some say no , I have done it many a time. I use the rear beam at the back when doing those.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Even with a two ton jack, it only suggests lifting one corner at a time, and it may be more safe to lift centrally and use an appropriate jack for this, put those axle stands at each side first, go to a local garage or tyre place and ask them, where and how before you start, get them to show you on your car with the equipment they have, loads, weights and access points.

Be safe and you can sleep under it if you wish, safety first, last and always.........

Take care and good luck.

I have seen a few cars fall off jacks and that is something you never forget.


----------



## Andy1983 (Mar 21, 2012)

The standard sill jacking points historically have been avoided from the times when cars didn't have proper rust treatment. The sills would rust away and if you jacked under them you could put the jack right through the floor of the car.

On modern vehicles this problem does not exist. You should read the owners manual and jack under the sills in the place it advises. This is the safest and most secure way. Ideally if using axel stands you want them under the standard jacking points, this can be a little tricky.

I would strongly advise a novice to get a mechanically minded friend to come and show them how to safely jack their car.

Top safety tip, when you have taken a wheel off put it under the car so if the jack or axel stand fails the wheel will break the fall.


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

I recently took the wheels off the Polo for the first time and like you was a little nervous...I already had a trolley jack and a pair of stands but knew that I couldn't get the jack and the stand on the jacking point at the same time as there simply isn't enough room!

I asked the tech at VW where else the car could be jacked, he pointed out the points which I could safely use....

I lifted the front onto stands, and did the rears one at a time with no drama.

My process:


Tools - stands, trolley jack, wheel chocks, breaker bar, torque wrench, alloy wheel long reach sockets, hide mallet








Check the lifting points at VW
Leave car in gear handbrake on
Remove wheel nut caps and get out the locking wheel nut socket
Chock other wheels
Use the breaker bar and long reach alloy wheel sockets to back off the nuts 1/2 a turn
Lift the car at the safe points with the trolley jack, I use a hockey puck in the top of the jack to protect the underside








Install the Axles stands under the reinforced jacking point, I put some thick card between the sill and stand
Lower the car onto the stand
Remove the nuts
Remove the wheel - now my car is 2010 and I had to help the wheel off the hub with a mallet due to corrosion where they meet
Clean the wheels and arches
Grease the hub where it meets the wheel
Refit the wheel and tighten nuts 
Raise the car off the stand
Remove stand
Lower car and torque up the nuts to correct tightness using manual mine were 120nm
Refit caps etc
Next wheel

N.B if you're not confident get a suitable qualified person to help you...:thumb:


----------



## Ian-83 (Mar 28, 2011)

I would always advise using axle stands under a jacked vehicle never rely on just a hydraulic jack to hold the car up. I will have a search later on google to see if I can find some underside pics and circle where to place the axle stands. If not I will take some pics in work next week as I work for a VW dealer.


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Ian-83 said:


> I would always advise using axle stands under a jacked vehicle never rely on just a hydraulic jack to hold the car up. I will have a search later on google to see if I can find some underside pics and circle where to place the axle stands. If not I will take some pics in work next week as I work for a VW dealer.


:thumb:


----------



## Ian-83 (Mar 28, 2011)

Right can't find any pics on Google! Which is a shame so when I have either a Scirocco or a Mk6 Golf on the ramp I will grab some pics for ya no doubt will work on one tomorrow at some point.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I'd do it a corner at a time, it'll take a whole day but it's worth it.


----------



## Jay Scott (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks very much for all of your replies folks. I really appreciate the advice.

I do now have a better understanding of the method to lift and mount the car, I just need to find out where exactly is safe to position the jack/stands when doing so.

My car is due a service next month at VW, do you think they would be willing to point out the correct/safest mounting points whilst I'm there? What sort of questions would I need to ask?


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

One corner at a time Jay is all you need to do mate. Save yourself the expense of another pair of axle stands as well. 
For safety sake, dont rely on just the trolley jack though, always use an axle stand.:thumb:


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Jay Scott said:


> My car is due a service next month at VW, do you think they would be willing to point out the correct/safest mounting points whilst I'm there? What sort of questions would I need to ask?


the first question would be : do you promise NOT to give my car a service wash?
Most modern Vw franchises have viewing windows but,as long as you are invited (for insurance purposes) l cant see them having a problem letting you look under the car for jacking points.


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Jay Scott said:


> Thanks very much for all of your replies folks. I really appreciate the advice.
> 
> I do now have a better understanding of the method to lift and mount the car, I just need to find out where exactly is safe to position the jack/stands when doing so.
> 
> My car is due a service next month at VW, do you think they would be willing to point out the correct/safest mounting points whilst I'm there? What sort of questions would I need to ask?


VW pointed mine out after the service, I just asked them to send a tech out to show me, marked the points with a sharpie :thumb:


----------



## Jay Scott (Aug 21, 2011)

kasman said:


> One corner at a time Jay is all you need to do mate. Save yourself the expense of another pair of axle stands as well.
> For safety sake, dont rely on just the trolley jack though, always use an axle stand.:thumb:


This is what I had planned to do tbh...but I cant help thinking it's just going to prolong the job, I'm planning to thoroughly clean each wheel inside and out, then apply a coat of C5 and then, if possible; layer a couple of coats of FK1000p on top for added protection, I also wanted to clean the arch areas and dress with Aerospace 303...so I'm thinking that by the time I've cleaned and waited for areas to dry, then waited for various layers of sealants to cure, it's going to take hours for each corner.



herbiedacious said:


> the first question would be : do you promise NOT to give my car a service wash?
> Most modern Vw franchises have viewing windows but,as long as you are invited (for insurance purposes) l cant see them having a problem letting you look under the car for jacking points.





-Simon- said:


> VW pointed mine out after the service, I just asked them to send a tech out to show me, marked the points with a sharpie :thumb:


I'll see what they say when I book my service, thanks for the pointers.

Herbie you've just reminded me that I need to buy a 'do not wash' sign from the group buy! :thumb:


----------



## Ian-83 (Mar 28, 2011)

Here's the pics I said I would take. They are from the underside of a Tiguan but it's the same floorpan pretty much. Area's within the red circles are suitable areas for placing axle stands :thumb:


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

I usually use the front wishbone and rear subframe. Something like:


----------



## Jay Scott (Aug 21, 2011)

Ian-83 said:


> Here's the pics I said I would take. They are from the underside of a Tiguan but it's the same floorpan pretty much. Area's within the red circles are suitable areas for placing axle stands :thumb:





lobotomy said:


> I usually use the front wishbone and rear subframe. Something like:


Wow thanks very much guys, that helps a great deal.

I can see you both recommended the same area for the front stands, I will have a look under the car tomorrow to make sure I can locate the same area on my car. :thumb:

As for the rear, am I right in thinking I would place the jack centrally from behind the car, and raise it on the subframe as per your picture Lobo?...and the area in your picture Ian, looks pretty close to the standard rear jacking point, would I be safe to place the axel stands there if the car is jacked up on the subfame? (That way I know I can't miss the standard jacking point lol)


----------



## onnyuk (Jul 11, 2012)

If I have to put axle stands under the factory jacking points i will get an old towel and cut it up to roughly a 9"x9" square so I can fold it a few times and have it roughly 3"x3" then place it between the axle stand and the jacking point, this will reduce the chance of you deforming the jacking point (they are normally formed a particular way to "mate" with your factory jack) and also reduce the chance of you damaging the stonechip/underseal that coats your jacking point, and the old spare wheel slid under the car could also save your life if a jack or stand should fail while working under the car, safety first, always!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

This is useful for when I need to jack my car up next week.

Cheers

:thumb:


----------



## Ashburner (Mar 7, 2015)

Same I'm doing arches and wheels tomorrow, so thanks guys!


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

Please be careful when using axle stands, it's so easy for a car to fall off them if they are placed wrongly under the car. I've lost 2 friends over the years because their cars fell off stands - they were both crushed. Always always always put something like an old tyre under the car. To be honest I would never put a car on 4 stands now, taking two wheels off at a time gives you more than enough time to do what you want to do and is much much safer.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Halfords have 2T low profile trolley jacks on offer at moment.
Just picked on up today, reserved online - £35

Bought 2T axle stands a few weeks ago when they were £10

I jacked up my car, popped an axle stand under it, and put 3 bricks under another available point.
Oh, and I also have a spare tyre to wedge under strategic places too.

Safety first as they say.
I'll be doing the rest of the Clio over the weekend, jack up at the front and the chassis is stiff enough that it lifts the rear at the same time.
Bingo


----------

